# Neues Smartphone, ca. 200 Euro



## GhostsOfOpa (3. August 2016)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mir bald ein neues Smartphone kaufen.
Bisher besitze ich das S3 mini, aber ich hätte gerne ein schnelleres mit mehr Speicher.
Jetzt habe ich an das Honor 5x gedacht.
Ist das gut?
Mir kommt es nicht auf die Marke an.
Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich auf der SD Karte auf Apps speichern kann.

Danke für euere Hilfe!


----------



## der_yappi (3. August 2016)

Im Frühjahr stand ich vor der selben Frage.
Auch ein Upgrade von einem S III mini - allerdings war dieses schon mit Cyanogenmod von dem ganzen Samsungmist befreit.

Bei mir wurde es ein Motorola Moto G3 mit 16GB Flash und 2GB RAM und einem nahezu Stock-Android 6.0 ohne die ganze Bloatware.
Hat damals via motomaker 200€ gekostet, bei Amazon dürfte es jetzt unter 200€ liegen.

Meine Mutter hat als erstes Smartphone ein Wileyfox Swift gekriegt (in D'land exklusiv bei Amazon für um die 180€).
Hat ähnliche Daten wie das Moto G3, allerdings hat das Swift Dual Sim + SD Karte gleichzeitig und es läuft mit Cyanogen OS.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (3. August 2016)

Wäre es möglich mit dem Cyanogenmod Pokemon go zu installieren?
Und was ist das genau? Root?


----------



## drebbin (3. August 2016)

Mein nexus 4 mit cyanogenmod 13 hat Pokémon go drauf


----------



## der_yappi (3. August 2016)

GhostsOfOpa schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich mit dem Cyanogenmod Pokemon go zu installieren?
> Und was ist das genau? Root?



Guggsd du da => CyanogenMod – Wikipedia


> *CyanogenMod* ist eine Aftermarket-Firmware bzw. -Betriebssystem für eine Reihe von Smartphone- und Tabletmodellen. Sie ist ein Abkömmling des von Google entwickelten freien Betriebssystems _Android_, der von der Android-Community erstellt wurde und gepflegt wird, vor allem vom namensgebenden Entwickler _Cyanogen_ (Steve Kondik). CyanogenMod verspricht für die unterstützten Geräte gegenüber den mitgelieferten Firmwares zusätzliche Funktionen und Verbesserungen der Leistung,  Sicherheit und Stabilität. Sie ist mit mehr als 50 Millionen Nutzern  (Stand: August 2015) das beliebteste angepasste bzw. Community-basierte Android-Derivat.



Zusammengefasst ein Android ohne Hersteller-Bloatware

Und mein S3mini mit Cyanogemod lief nach dem Wechsel von dem Samsung-Android (TouchWiz) zu CM deutlich besser. Und alles was du auf dem Handy vorher gemacht hast, hat auch danach geklappt. Du kannst ganz normal über den PlayStore Apps laden (vorausgesetzt dein TELEFON / also die Hardware / ist kompatibel)


----------



## kazzig (3. August 2016)

Hab mir nach langer Suche das Vernee Apollo Lite bestellt. Ich sehe es nicht ein über 500€ für ein Gerät auszugeben, mit dem eh nur getextet, bisschen gespielt und videos geguckt wird. 95% der Geräte sind sowieso völlig überdimensioniert für das, was die Nutzer am Ende anstellen.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (3. August 2016)

Ich habe jetzt Versoin 13 installiert, plus open Gapps.
Es kam so ein Error, das irgendwas noch installiert wurde, aber danach hat es geklappt.
Jetzt aber leuchtet dauerhaft ein blauer Katzenkopf?! auf, der blinkt.
Mache ich das Handy aus, indem ich den Akku entferne, bootet es und dann erscheint der Katzenkopf wieder.
Hängt das damit zusammen, dass es gerootet war?
Ich freue mich über Hilfe.


----------



## drebbin (3. August 2016)

Der "Katzenkopf" ist das Logo von Cyanogenmod


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (3. August 2016)

Ich habs gerafft, sry.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (3. August 2016)

Jetzt habe ich das Problem das er schreibt, ich hätte keine SIM Karte drinne. Auch restarts helfen nichts.
Kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## drebbin (4. August 2016)

Die SiM raus und neu rein hilft auch ni?
Flugmodus ein und aus machen?


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (4. August 2016)

Leider nicht...


----------



## drebbin (5. August 2016)

Welches recovery hast du denn jetzt genutzt zum installieren von CM?


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (5. August 2016)

cm13.0_golden.nova.20160311 so heißt die Datei, dann noch Gapps micro


----------



## drebbin (5. August 2016)

Das gepostete ist dein installiertes system. Ich wollte wissen welchen Recovery Modus du nutzt. Viele nutzen entweder Clockworkmod oder TWRP.
 Ich habe bisher nicht von einer "stabilen" CM13 für S3 mini gelesen.

Ich würde daher eher auf ein 12.1 gehen (Android 5.1) es ist ja trotzdem deutlich besser als originial Symsung Bloatware-OS.
NovaFusion - Release: CyanogenMod 12.1 (S3 Mini)


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (5. August 2016)

Ok, habs mir gedownloadet, probier ich mal aus , Danke .


----------



## drebbin (5. August 2016)

Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden.

Auf die Frage hinsichtlich deines Recovery-Modus hast du mir aber immer noch nicht geantwortet


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (7. August 2016)

Ich habe jetzt TWRP draufgespielt.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (21. August 2016)

Hab es jetzt endlich hingekriegt mit Android 5.1 , aber das würde ich niemandem empfehlen mit Odin und halbfertigen Beta versionen


----------



## werder96 (21. August 2016)

Warum wo ist das Problem? Übrigens das ist doch ein normaler Stable Build, außer du meinst CM 13. nightlys laufen meistens trotzdem sehr stabil. Es gibt viele leute die auf ihrem normalen Handy nur nightlys drauf haben


----------



## drebbin (21. August 2016)

Ich zum Beispiel. Die letzte stabile Version ist fast 4monate alt, die nightlys immer 24h. Da fällt mir die Wahl recht leicht.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (22. August 2016)

Ich hatte halt cynagogenmod 13 drauf... und das lief 0.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (30. August 2016)

Ok, sry fürs abkommen vom ursprünglichen Thema... Es wird jetzt wohl das  VERNEE Apollo Lite werden. Kennt jemand einen Online shop, der seriös ist/ man gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat?


----------

